# Water Fountain out of landscaping blocks ??



## Mono (Jun 30, 2009)

I am wanting to build a water fountain using normal landscaping blocks. I am using a pond liner for water retension. The circle will be inside the liner. I was wondering how I would make sure that the wall will not fall forward during the winter fron the ground freezing because the fountain would be empty of water. I was going to glue the blocks together instead of using mortar like a normal brick layer would. Does anyone out there have any ideas or thoughts? Please feel free to give me any advice you have.
Thank You,
Brian


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum! 
sorry, but i don't seem to follow the concern about falling in the winter. 
do you mean building this above ground or using the blocks at ground level? can you draw up a quick sketch and post it?

DM


----------



## Mono (Jun 30, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> hi and welcome to the forum!
> sorry, but i don't seem to follow the concern about falling in the winter.
> do you mean building this above ground or using the blocks at ground level? can you draw up a quick sketch and post it?
> 
> DM


No I am building this under ground and the top will end up at ground level with a cap around the whole circle. It will be roughly 1ft deep so 3 layers of 4" tall block and then a 2" cap on top of that. Does that help explain?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, now i stand under you... if you use blocks like this, their shape will prevent any falling in, and as long as the liner keeps them dry, they use glue on retaining wall blocks all the time.

DM


----------



## Mono (Jun 30, 2009)

The blocks will be in the water with the normal pretty side facing inward towards the center of the fountain. The liner will go under them and behind them so that the liner will be hidden. Does that help???


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, i'd go ahead and just stack the blocks, no glue. if they shift at all, which i don't think they will, you can just push them back. but i'd make some sort of cover, even just ground contact plywood, for the winter so snow doesn't pool and freeze in it. that could crack your blocks.
so then...you want the blocks to be viewable in the water? any fish planned too?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"Is this site part of the DYI Network?"

no, the _D_o _Y_ourself _I -n network is based at pleasedontpullthetrigger.org 
i think here, we're all part of some sort of diy network though.... uhyup
Po)

DM


----------



## Mono (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank's for input. No I dont plan on any fish. Way too many stray cats and wildlife that would want to get them for food !!!! LOL Just trying to dress up the yard a little. Mostly flowers and a Sunset colored decorative stone surrounding the water. Maybe some lighting if and when i can get to that part. I am leveling the dirt today. I picked a VERY BAD Spot to dig this fountain by hand. LOTS & LOTS of tree roots and those BIG Greeb shrub roots throught the area. Thank God for hatchet's and tomahawks. LOL

Take Care & Good Luck to you,
Happy 4th of July to you also !!!! **********


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't get the poll ??? :huh:

It's a different web-site then DIYnetwork


----------

